Ask HN: Anyone already using the new GitHub Projects feature? Care to share? - ssaunier_
======
eckyp
I did.

I personally find it missing a lot of features for working with cross-
functional team (e.g. developers + designers + marketing).

I'd love to see this implemented:

1\. filtering cards based on milestone / labels 2\. assigning labels,
milestone, labels to note (bcs why the hell should I convert to issue before
assigning) 3\. multiple repositories 4\. automatically group pull requests and
related issues 5\. automatically move card to "Review" column when PR is sent
6\. automatically move card to "Done" when it is closed

I used to manage with waffle.io and love it so far. (I'm not affiliated any
way with them, just a happy user)

------
altern8tif
Zenhub is still the better (more full-featured) option if you want to do
project management in Github.

Not to mention that it's also free for small teams.

~~~
gtf21
We started using Zenhub for management (migrating from a messy asana-based
process) and have really been enjoying it!

------
ohstopitu
While I don't use Github persay...I was using a similar feature on Gitlab.
Here's a screenshot[0] of my board.

[0] [https://i.imgur.com/4gcF4Qc.png](https://i.imgur.com/4gcF4Qc.png)

~~~
ohstopitu
Just to add to the above comment...I did try Github Projects and they seem to
need time to be as nice as Gitlab's and a long way to go before they come
close to Jira

~~~
sytse
Glad to hear you like the GitLab Issue Board. Please let us know if there is
anything we can improve.

------
geoah
Kubernetes just started
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/projects](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/projects)

------
bigkahunaburger
This is a knee-jerk reaction to Gitlab's latest release and in its current
state doesn't come close to anything technical teams need. I'm sure GH could
build out projects with more advanced features, but in doing so they'd be
choosing to kill off their integration ecosystem... when their partners (e.g.
ZenHub, Waffle) are already doing it better.

------
thecupisblue
Tried using it, will see if we will continue. The idea is good, but the
execution not so much. If they want our designer to work with us on github,
they need to let them drag and drop images into tasks. Also, no way to migrate
current issues into projects as far as I see. Hope they improve it soon.

------
contingencies
Just had a look, it seems very fresh/undocumented and not up to regular Github
standards. I couldn't even find a way to delete the test project I made. I
would give it awhile to mature. Right now we just use issues, but we have a
small team.

